# Anyone able to identify this?



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Like the look of this, but can't find any info. Anything would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Looks a bit Asian.

Later,
William


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> Looks a bit Asian.
> 
> Later,
> William


 Yep. It's listed as a NOS 1980's vostok from "Franken central". It could be completely legit, but, I've been collecting and studying Vostoks for years and can't find any reference to this one, and it's too expensive to take a chance.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's a fairly rare but nothing special Vostok with the 2403 movement. It isn't 80s though due to the lack of "made in xxxx" on the bottom of the dial. Early 90s and it looks perfectly legit to me.

Google "Vostok 2403" and you'll see loads more.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Lampoc said:


> It's a fairly rare but nothing special Vostok with the 2403 movement. It isn't 80s though due to the lack of "made in xxxx" on the bottom of the dial. Early 90s and it looks perfectly legit to me.
> 
> Google "Vostok 2403" and you'll see loads more.


 That's it alright. It is odd thought that it didn't have "Сделано в России" or "Сделано в СССР" on the bottom of the dial.

Later,
William


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you both. I've got a couple of 2403 models, I've never seen one with a white dial before, however after having a look at Google images I see there are others showing now.


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice watch. But this NOS watches always scare me (still can't choose originals from fakes really well).

Do you guys have a reading source about this Russian watches (i.e. book, blog etc) or its all fragmented knowledge?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Paulb said:


> Very nice watch. But this NOS watches always scare me (still can't choose originals from fakes really well).
> 
> Do you guys have a reading source about this Russian watches (i.e. book, blog etc) or its all fragmented knowledge?


 I guess a lot of it is knowledge I've picked up from here and various other forums over the years. I reckon I could now spot 95% of Russian fakes and frankens at a quick glance. There are some decent websites which I still refer to every now and again - here's a few of my favourites:

Everything you'll ever need to know about the Poljot 3133: http://www.polmax3133.com/

Loads of old Russian/Soviet watch catalogues: https://get.google.com/albumarchive/113098239036073221216?source=pwa

Some Italian guys collection: http://russianwatches.altervista.org/index3.html

Some American guys collection: http://www.ussrtime.com/

Happy reading!


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Lampoc said:


> I guess a lot of it is knowledge I've picked up from here and various other forums over the years. I reckon I could now spot 95% of Russian fakes and frankens at a quick glance. There are some decent websites which I still refer to every now and again - here's a few of my favourites:
> 
> Everything you'll ever need to know about the Poljot 3133: http://www.polmax3133.com/
> 
> ...


 Wow, Lampoc, thanks a lot! That's a lot of material. I'll sure be reading it in the next few days


----------



## cooper123 (Apr 16, 2017)

not clear about that


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Take a look on Amazon and you will find a few books on Russian watches. I haven't acquired one myself but look at the reviews in order to pick the best one. As you will have seen, we have some experts in this field here on the Forum, so take full cognisance of their recommendations here above - this is one of the strengths of the Watch Forum.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> . As you will have seen, we have some experts in this field here on the Forum, so take full cognisance of their recommendations here above - this is one of the strengths of the Watch Forum.


 Yes, I'm in full agreement with that :yes: . I probably spend more time than is healthy studying Russian / Soviet watches, but as in every walk of life, there is always something new to learn. :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Oops - sorry if I sounded patronising dear Wrench. I wrote my response without realising that you are, of course, an experienced contributor to the forum. :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> Oops - sorry if I sounded patronising dear Wrench.


 Not at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## avsarms (Oct 2, 2017)

It looks really classy without second hand.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

For early stuff, the Levenburg (sp?) book is handy, but alas no longer quite as comprehensive as it used to be!

Haven't seen my copy in a whiley, I think it's in the bookcase up in the loft!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i believe you have posted a very good article of " how the bolchivics purchaced a failing U.S. watchmaker", vin


----------

